# Craigslist, free Dutch rabbit



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 10, 2009)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pet/1314659469.html

Free Dutch Rabbit - 11 weeks old (Racine) [line] Date: 2009-08-09, 7:21PM CDT


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 11, 2009)

So sad! I love those impulse purchases.


----------

